# Sticky  The Lord of the Rings // The Felowship of the Ring



## FaeryBee

*
FaeryBee Fantasy Productions

Directed by Peachy DeMille

​
Starring
Skipper, Scooter, Sparky, Soterion and Solomon

Guest Stars
Pedro, Poppy, Peachy, 
Khaleesi, Lotus, Sindel, Neco,
Paddy, Twigs, Jake 
and 
Noah

The Lord of the Rings

The Fellowship of the Ring

My dear Frodo. 
Hobbits really are amazing creatures. 
You can learn all there is to know about their ways in a month, 
and yet after a hundred years they can still surprise you.

The Journey Begins



Prologue 
(voiceover narration by Galadriel)

"It all began with the forging of the great rings:

Three were given to the Elves - immortal, wisest and fairest of all beings.

Seven to the Dwarf Lords - great miners and craftsman of the mountain halls.

And Nine . . . nine rings were gifted to the race of men - who above all else desire . . . power.

For within these rings was bound the strength and will to govern each race.

But they were all of them deceived . . . 
for another ring was made.

In the land of Mordor, the dark lord Sauron forged, in secret, a master ring to control all others.

And into this ring he poured his cruelty, his malice, and his will to dominate all life . . .

One Ring to Rule them All . . .

One by one the Free lands of Middle earth
fell to the power of the ring.

But there were some . . . who resisted.

Darkness crept back into the forests of the world. 
Rumor grew of a Shadow in the East . . .
whispers of a nameless fear. 
And the Ring of Power perceived
. . . its time had now come.

But something happened then the Ring did not intend . . .

It was picked up by the most unlikely creature imaginable . . .

For the time will soon come when Hobbits will shape the fortunes of all."

* * * * * * * *​

Gandalf: "Hmmmm?" 
"Bilbo's ring. He's gone to stay with the Elves. He's left you Bag End along with all his possessions. 
The ring is yours now. Put it somewhere out of sight."

Gandalf gets up to leave​
Frodo: "Where are you going?"

Gandalf: "There are some things I must see to."

Frodo: "What things?"

Gandalf: "Questions. Questions that need answering."

Frodo: "But you've only just arrived! I don't understand."

Gandalf : "Neither do I."

"Keep it secret. Keep it safe"​


* * * * * * * *

Gandalf reading manuscript 
"The Year thirty-four thirty four of the Second Age. 
Here follows the account of Isildur, High King of Gondor and the finding of the Ring of Power."

" 'It has come to me, the One Ring. 
It shall be an heirloom of my kingdom. 
All those who follow in my bloodline shall be bound to its fate for I will risk no hurt to come to the Ring. 
It is precious to me though I buy it with great pain. 
The markings upon the band begin to fade. 
The writing which at first was as clear as red flame has all but disappeared. 
A secret now that only fire can tell.' "



* * * * * * * *

Gandalf tosses the envelope with the ring into the fire 
Using tongs, he removes the ring from the fire and urges Frodo to take it​
Gandalf: "What can you see? Can you see anything?"

Frodo: "Nothing. There's nothing ... 
Wait there are markings. It's some form of Elvish. I can't read it."

Gandalf: "The language is that of Mordor, which I will not utter here. 
In the common tongue it says, 'One Ring to Rule the all. One Ring to find them. One Ring to bring them all and in the Darkness bind them'.
This is the one Ring. 
Forged by the Dark Lord Sauron in the fires of Mount Doom. Taken by Isidur from the hand of Sauron himself."



* * * * * * * *​
Frodo: "Bilbo found it. In Gollum's cave."

Gandalf: "Yes. For sixty years the Ring lay quiet in Bilbo's keeping, prolonging his life, delaying old age. 
But no longer Frodo. Evil is stirring in Mordor. 
The Ring has awoken. It's heard its master's call."

Frodo: "But he was destroyed! Sauron was destroyed." 

Gandalf: "No, Frodo. The spirit of Sauron endured. 
His life force is bound to the Ring, and the Ring survived. 
Sauron has returned. His Orcs have multiplied. His fortress at Barad-Dûr is rebuilt in the land of Mordor. 
Sauron needs only this Ring to cover all the lands of a second darkness.
He is seeking it, seeking it - all his thought is bent on it. 
The Ring yearns above all else to return to the hand of its master. They are one, the Ring and the Dark Lord. 
Frodo, he must never find it."

Gandalf: "There is one other who knew that Bilbo had the Ring. 
I looked everywhere for the creature Gollum. 
But the enemy found him first. 
I don't know how long they tortured him. But amidst the endless screams and inane babble, they discerned two words&#8230; 
'Shire! Baggins!'"

Frodo: "Shire.... Baggins! But that would lead them here!
Take it, Gandalf, Take it!"

Gandalf: "You cannot offer me this Ring."

Frodo: "I'm giving it to you!"

Gandalf: "Don't tempt me Frodo. I dare not take it, even to keep it safe. 
Understand Frodo, I would use this Ring from a desire to do good. 
But through me, it would wield a power too great and terrible to imagine."

Frodo: "But it cannot stay in the Shire!"

Gandalf: "No! No, it can't." You must leave, and leave quickly."

Frodo: "Where? Where do I go?"

Gandalf: "Get out of the Shire. Make for the village Bree."
I don't have any answers. I must see the head of my order. 
He is both wise and powerful. 
Trust me Frodo, he'll know what to do.
I'll be waiting for you, at the Inn of the Prancing Pony."

* * * * * * * *​
Gandalf: "Confound it all Samwise Gamgee! Have you been eavesdropping?!"

Sam: "I heard raised voices."

Gandalf: "What did you hear? Speak!"

Sam: "N-n-n-nothing important. 
That is I heard a good deal about a Ring and a Dark Lord 
and something about the end of the world but --
Please, Mister Gandalf sir, don't hurt me. 
Don't turn me into anythin' - unnatural."

Gandalf: "Noooo?" 
"Perhaps not. I have thought of a better use for you."



* * * * * * * *​
Gandalf: "Come along Samwise, keep up!"



* * * * * * * * ​
Sam: "This is it Mr. Frodo."

Frodo: "This is what, Sam?"

Sam: "If I take one more step it'll be the farthest away from home I've ever been."

Frodo: "Come on Sam. 
Remember what Bilbo used to say: 'It's a dangerous business Frodo, going out your door. 
You step onto the road, and if you don't keep your feet, there's no knowing where you might be swept off to.'"



* * * * * * * *

Gandalf rides swiftly and comes to a huge stone tower, set on a plain in the middle of a forest



* * * * * * * *

A tall figure cloaked in white descends the steps​
Saruman: "Smoke rises from the mountain of Doom. 
The hour grows late and Gandalf the Grey rides to Isengard seeking my counsel. 
For that is why you have come, is it not, my old friend?"

Saruman: "So, the Ring of Power has been found."

Gandalf: "All these long years it was in the Shire, under my very nose.
But we still have time. Time enough to counter Sauron if we act quickly."

Saruman: "Concealed within his fortress, the Lord of Mordor sees all - 
his gaze pierces cloud, shadow, earth and flesh. You know of what I speak, Gandalf - a great Eye . . . 
lidless . . .wreathed in flame."

Gandalf: "The Eye of Sauron."

Saruman: "He is gathering all evil to him. Very soon he will summon an army great enough to launch an assault upon Middle-Earth."

Gandalf: "You know this? How?"



* * * * * * * *​
Saruman: "I have seen it."

Gandalf: "A Palantír is a dangerous tool, Saruman."

Saruman: "Why? Why should we fear to use it?"

Gandalf: "They are not all accounted for, the lost Seeing Stones. We do not know who else may be watching!"



* * * * * * * *​
Saruman: "The hour is later than you think. 
Sauron's forces are already moving. The Nine have left Minas Morgul."

Gandalf: "The Nine!"

Saruman: "They crossed the River Isen on Midsummer's Eve, disguised as riders in black. 
They will find the Ring ... and kill the one who carries it. 
You did not seriously think that a hobbit could contend with the will of Sauron? 
There are none who can. 
Against the power of Mordor there can be no victory. 
We must join with him, Gandalf. 
We must join with Sauron. It would be wise, my friend."

Gandalf: "Tell me, 'friend', when did Saruman the wise abandon reason for madness?!"

Saruman: "I gave you the chance of aiding me willingly. But you . . . have elected . . . the way of . . . pain!"

Saruman sends Gandalf rising to the pinnacle of Orthanc



* * * * * * * *

​
Sam: "Mister Frodo? Frodo! Frodo!"

Frodo appears round the bend in the path, looking puzzled​
Sam: "I thought I'd lost you."

Frodo: "What are you talking about?"

Sam: "It's just something Gandalf said."

Frodo: "What did he say?"

Sam: "'Don't you lose him, Samwise Gamgee!' And -- I don't mean to!"

* * * * * * * *

Something can be heard, coming up the road​
Frodo: "I think we should get off the road."

Frodo: "I have to leave the Shire. I must get to Bree."



* * * * * * * *​
Frodo: "We're friends of Gandalf the Grey. Can you tell him we've arrived?"

Butterbur: "Gandalf? Gandalf? 
Oh yes! I remember . . . elderly chap, big gray beard, pointy hat . . 
Not seen him for six months."



* * * * * * * *​
Sam: "That fellow's done nothin' but stare at you since we arrived."



* * * * * * * *​
Butterbur: "He's one of them rangers. Dangerous folk they are - wandering the wilds. 
What his right name is I've never heard, but around here, he's known as Strider."



* * * * * * * *​
Strider: "You draw far too much attention to yourself Mister 'Underhill'!"



* * * * * * * *​
Strider: "You can no longer wait for the wizard, Frodo. 
They're coming.
They were once Men. Great kings of Men.
Then Sauron the Deceiver gave to them nine Rings of Power. 
Blinded by their greed, they took them without question. 
One by one falling into darkness.
Now they are slaves to his will. 
They are the Nazgûl, Ringwraiths, neither living nor dead. 
At all times they feel the presence of the Ring. 
Drawn to the power of the One. 
They will never stop hunting you."


​
Frodo: "We have no choice but to trust him."

Sam: "But where is he leading us?"

Strider: "To Rivendell, Master Gamgee. To the House of Elrond."

Sam: "Did you hear that? Rivendell! We're going to see the Elves!"

Strider: "Gentlemen, we do not stop 'till nightfall."

* * * * * * * *​
Strider: "This was the great watchtower of Amon Sûl. We shall rest here tonight."

Strider opens a bundle, revealing short swords 
He hands them to his companions​
Strider: "These are for you. Keep them close. I'm going to have a look around. Stay here."



* * * * * * * *

The hobbits see five Nazgûl closing in on Amon Sûl
Suddenly, a Nazgûl's cry pierces the darkness



* * * * * * * *

Frodo tries to scramble back, but has nowhere to go 
The world changes 
The Nazgûls' true forms are revealed to him, shining like ghostly kings

The King stabs him through the left shoulder with his long dagger, 
pinning him to the ground, then reaches again for the Ring 
Frodo cries out in pain



* * * * * * * *

Strider continues to fight the Nazgûl, torch in one hand, sword in another 
He sets them afire and drives them away



* * * * * * * *​
Sam: "Strider! Help him, Strider!"

Strider: "He's been stabbed by a Morgul blade." 

The blade dissolves.​
Strider: "This is beyond my skill to heal. He needs Elvish medicine."

Sam: "We're six days from Rivendell. He'll never make it!"

Frodo: "Gandalf . . . Gandalf!!"



* * * * * * * *

Back at Isengard, giant caverns have been opened up and a forge is seen at the base, 
where hundreds of Orcs are working
Sounds of metal clinking rise up into the air

Deep in the pits, Orcs are tending strange moving formations in the mud 
Groans issue from within the mounds
Something appears to be struggling to get out 
A giant creature emerges, killing the Orc who has been helping it to be born

Saruman gazes at his creation in rapt admiration



* * * * * * * *

High above, Gandalf is still imprisoned on the pinnacle of the tower

The shadowy form of an eagle appears in the background

The eagle screeches . . .
Gandalf leaps off the Tower of Orthanc and lands on the eagle's back

Gwaihir flies over the mountains, bearing Gandalf to safety





* * * * * * * * ​
Arwen: "Frodo . . . I am Arwen. Telin le thaed" 
(I am Arwen. I have come to help you.)
"Lasto beth nîn. Tolo dan na ngalad" 
(Hear my voice. Come back to the light.)

​
Arwen: "He's fading! He's not going to last. 
We must get him to my father. 
I've been looking for you for two days.
There are five wraiths behind you. 
Where the other four are, I do not know."

"Frodo fîr. Ae athradon i hir, tur gwaith nin beriatha hon." 
(Frodo's dying. If I can get across the river, the power of my people will protect him.)



* * * * * * * *​
Elrond: "Lasto beth nîn. Tolo dan na ngalad." 
(Hear my voice, come back to the light.)



* * * * * * * *

​
Frodo: "Where am I?

Gandalf: "You are in the house of Elrond. 
And, it is ten o'clock in the morning, on October the twenty-fourth, if you want to know."

Frodo: "Gandalf!"

Gandalf: "Yes . . . I'm here. 
And you're lucky to be here, too. 
A few more hours and you would have been beyond our aid. 
But you have some strength in you, my dear hobbit!"

Frodo: "What happened, Gandalf? Why didn't you meet us?"

Gandalf: "Oh I'm sorry Frodo . . . 
I was delayed."

* * * * * * * *​
Sam: "Frodo! Frodo!"

​
Frodo: "Sam!"

Sam: "Bless you, you're awake!"

Gandalf: "Sam has hardly left your side."

Sam: "We were that worried about you, weren't we Mister Gandalf?"

Gandalf: "By the skills of Lord Elrond, you're beginning to mend."

* * * * * * * *

​
Gandalf: "That wound will never fully heal. 
He will carry it the rest of his life."

Elrond: "And yet to have come so far, still bearing the Ring, the hobbit has shown extraordinary resilience to its evil."

Gandalf: "It is a burden he should never have had to bear. We can ask no more of Frodo."

* * * * * * * *

​
Elrond: "Gandalf, the enemy is moving. 
Sauron's forces are massing in the east - his eye is fixed on Rivendell. 
And Saruman, you tell me, has betrayed us. 
Our list of allies grows thin."

Gandalf: "His treachery runs deeper than you know. 
By foul craft Saruman has crossed Orcs with goblin-men, he's breeding an army in the caverns of Isengard. 
An army that can move in sunlight and cover great distance at speed. 
Saruman is coming for the Ring."

Elrond: "Gandalf, the Ring cannot stay here.
This peril belongs to all Middle-Earth. 
Those of Middle Earth must decide now how to end it."

Gandalf: "It is in Men that we must place our hope."

Elrond: "Men? Men are weak. 
I led Isildur into the heart of Mount Doom, where the Ring was forged, the one place it could be destroyed.
It should've ended that day, but evil was allowed to endure.
Isildur kept the Ring. The line of kings is broken. 
There is no strength left in the world of Men. 
They're scattered, divided, leaderless."

Gandalf: "There is one who could unite them, one who could reclaim the throne of Gondor."

Elrond: "He turned from that path long time ago. He has chosen exile."

* * * * * * * *​
Arwen: "Why do you fear the past? 
You are Isildur's heir, not Isildur himself. You are not bound to his fate."

Strider: "The same blood flows in my veins. Same weakness."

Arwen: "Your time will come. 
You will face the same evil, and you will defeat it. 
A si i-Dhúath ú-orthor, Aragorn. Ú or le a ú or nin." 
(The Shadow does not hold sway yet, Aragorn. Not over you and not over me.)

​
Arwen: "Renech i beth i pennen?" 
(Do you remember what I told you?)

Aragorn: "You said you'd bind yourself to me. Forsaking the immortal life of your people."

Arwen: "And to that I hold. 
I would rather share one lifetime with you than face all the ages of this world alone." 



* * * * * * * *​
Elrond: "Strangers from distant lands, friends of old. 
You have been summoned here to answer the threat of Mordor. 
Middle-Earth stands upon the brink of destruction. 
None can escape it. You will unite or you will fall."

Boromir: "Why not use this Ring? 
Long has my father, the Steward of Gondor, kept the forces of Mordor at bay. 
By the blood of our people are your lands kept safe! 
Give Gondor the weapon of the enemy. 
Let us use it against him!"

​
Aragorn: "You cannot wield it! None of us can. 
The One Ring answers to Sauron alone. It has no other master."

Boromir: "And what would a ranger know of this matter?"

Legolas: "This is no mere ranger. 
He is Aragorn, son of Arathorn. 
You owe him your allegiance."

​
Boromir: "Aragorn? This ... is Isildur's heir?"

Legolas: "And heir to the throne of Gondor."

Boromir: "Gondor has no king. Gondor needs no king." 

Gandalf: "Aragorn is right. We cannot use it."

Elrond: "You have only one choice. The Ring must be destroyed."

Gimli: "Then what are we waiting for?"

​
Elrond: "The Ring cannot be destroyed by any craft that we here possess. 
The Ring was made in the fires of Mount Doom. 
Only there can it be unmade. 
It must be taken deep into Mordor and cast back into the fiery chasm from whence it came.
One of you must do this."

Commotion starts as arguments erupt amongst the council members.​
Gandalf: "Do you not understand that while we bicker amongst ourselves, Sauron's power grows?! 
None can escape it! You'll all be destroyed!"

Frodo: "I will take it.
I will take the Ring to Mordor. 
Though - I do not know the way."

Gandalf: "I will help you bear this burden, Frodo Baggins, as long as it is yours to bear."

Aragorn: "If by my life or death, I can protect you, I will."
"You have my sword."

Legolas: "And you have my bow."

Gimli: "And my axe!"

Boromir: "You carry the fate of us all little one. 
If this is indeed the will of the Council, then Gondor will see it done."

Sam: "Hey! Mister Frodo is not goin' anywhere without me!

Pippin and Merry: "Wait! We are coming too!"

​
Elrond: "Nine companions&#8230; So be it! 
You shall be the . . .Fellowship of the Ring"



* * * * * * * *​
Bilbo: "My old sword, Sting! Here! Take it, take it!"

Frodo: "It's so light!"

Bilbo: "Yes&#8230; yes - made by the Elves, you know. 
The blade glows blue when Orcs are close. And it's times like that, my lad, when you have to be extra careful!"

​
Bilbo: "Here's a pretty thing - Mithril! 
As light as a feather&#8230; and as hard as dragon scales! 
Let me see you put it on. Come on."

​
Bilbo: "I'm sorry I brought this upon you, my boy . . . 
I'm sorry that you must carry this burden."

* * * * * * * *​Elrond: "The Ring-bearer is setting out on the Quest of Mount Doom. 
On you who travel with him no oath nor bond is laid, to go further than you will. 
Farewell. Hold to your purpose. 
May the blessings of Elves and Men and all free folk go with you."

​
Frodo: "Mordor, Gandalf, is it left or right?"

Gandalf: "Left."

* * * * * * * *​
Gandalf "We must hold this course west of the Misty Mountains for forty days. 
If our luck holds, the Gap of Rohan will still be open to us. From there our road turns east to Mordor."

Gimli: "If anyone was to ask for my opinion, which I note they're not, 
I'd say we were taking the long way round. Gandalf, we could pass through the Mines of Moria. 
My cousin, Balin, would give us a royal welcome."

Gandalf: "No Gimli, I would not take the road through Moria unless I had no other choice."


* * * * * * * *​
Legolas: "Crebain from Dunland!"

Aragorn: "Frodo! Hurry! Take Cover! 

Gandalf: "Spies of Saruman! The passage South is being watched."



* * * * * * * *​
Gandalf: "We must take the Pass of Caradhras."



Frodo finds the Ring missing 
He looks back up the slope 
The Ring lies in the snow, glistening



Boromir sees the Ring and picks it up by its chain​Aragorn "Boromir."

Boromir "It is a strange fate we should suffer so much fear and doubt . . .over so small a thing. Such a little thing."

Aragorn: "Give the Ring to Frodo."

Boromir: "As you wish . . . I care not."

* * * * * * * *

​
Saruman: "So, Gandalf, you try to lead them over Caradhras. 
And if that fails, where then will you go?"
"If the mountain defeats you, will you risk a more dangerous road?"

Legolas: "There is a fell voice on the air!"

Gandalf: "It's Saruman!"

​
Aragorn: "He's trying to bring down the mountain! Gandalf, we must turn back!"

Boromir: "We must get off the mountain! 
Make for the Gap of Rohan and take the west road to my city!"

Aragorn: "The Gap of Rohan takes us too close to Isengard!"

Gimli: "If we cannot pass over the mountain, let us go under it. 
Let us go through the mines of Moria."

Saruman (voiceover): "Moria&#8230; You fear to go into those mines. 
The Dwarves delved too greedily and too deep. 
You know what they awoke in the darkness of Khazad-dûm" 

Boromir: "We cannot stay here! 
This will be the death of the Hobbits!"

Gandalf: "Frodo?"

Frodo: "We will go through the mines."

Gandalf: "So be it."

* * * * * * * *​
Gandalf: "How is your shoulder?"

Frodo: "Better than it was."

Gandalf: "And the Ring? 
You feel its power growing, don't you? 
I've felt it too. You must be careful now. Evil will be drawn to you from outside the Fellowship. 
And, I fear, from within."

Frodo: "Who then do I trust?"

Gandalf: "You must trust yourself. 
Trust your own strengths. 
There are many powers in this world, for Good or for Evil. 
Some are greater than I am. 
And against some I have not yet been tested."

​
Gandalf: "It reads 'The Doors of Durin - Lord of Moria. 
Speak, friend, and enter.'"

Merry: "What do you suppose that means?"

Gandalf: "Oh, it's quite simple. 
If you are a friend, you speak the password, and the doors will open."

Gandalf: "Annon Edhellen, edro hi ammen!" (Gate of the Elves, open now for me!)

Frodo: "It's a riddle.... Speak 'friend' and enter. 
What's the Elvish word for friend?"

Gandalf: "Mellon&#8230;"

The stone doors slowly swing open, rumbling deeply
The Fellowship enters Moria​
Gimli: "Soon, you will enjoy the fabled hospitality of the Dwarves! 
Roaring fires, malt beer, ripe meat off the bone. 
This, my friends, is the home of my cousin, Balin. 
And they call it a mine. A mine! "

Boromir: "This is no mine, it's a tomb!"

The company starts for the door 
Suddenly, Frodo is grabbed from behind and pulled off his feet by a long, snaking tentacle



Aragorn slices through the tentacle holding Frodo, who falls into Boromir's arms​
Gandalf: "Into the Mines!"

Boromir runs for the gates with Frodo 
A huge tentacle uncoils a hand-like appendage, snaking after them 
Legolas takes aim and shoots 
His arrow hits the beast's right eye, and it recoils with a roar

As the Fellowship race into Moria 
the sea creature reaches out and tears the gates shut
Slabs of rocks drop and the roof of the passageway caves in 
The Fellowship stares back as the last rays of moonlight disappear

​
Gandalf: "We now have but one choice. 
We must face the long dark of Moria. 
Be on your guard. 
There are older and fouler things than Orcs, in the deep places of the world. 
Quietly now. It's a four-day journey to the other side. 
Let us hope that our presence may go unnoticed."

Frodo looks down into the cavern and sees a small figure leaping from stone to stone.
Startled, he walks over to where Gandalf is sitting​
Frodo: "There's something down there!"

Gandalf: "It's Gollum. He's been following us for three days. 
Now the Ring has drawn him here...he will never be rid of his need for it. 
He hates and loves the Ring, as he hates and loves himself. 
Sméagol's life is a sad story. 
Yes, Sméagol he was once called. 
Before the Ring found him . . . before it drove him mad."

​Frodo: "It's a pity Bilbo didn't kill him when he had the chance!"

Gandalf: "Pity? It was pity that stayed Bilbo's hand. 
Many that live deserve death, and some that die deserve life. 
Can you give it to them, Frodo? 
Do not be too eager to deal out death in judgment. 
Even the very wise can not see all ends. 
My heart tells me that Gollum has some part to play yet, for good or ill . . .
before this is over. 
The pity of Bilbo may rule the fate of many."

Frodo: "I wish the ring had never come to me.
I wish none of this had happened."

Gandalf: "So do all who live to see such times but that is not for them to decide.
All we have to do is decide what to do with the time that is given us.
There are other forces at work in this world, Frodo, besides just evil.
Bilbo was meant to find the ring, in which case you were meant to have it.
And that is an encouraging thought."

* * * * * * * *​
Legolas: "We must move on, we cannot linger!"

Sting glows blue​
Legolas: "Orcs!"

Aragorn (to the Hobbits): "Get back! You stay close to Gandalf!"

Gimli: "Argh! Let them come! There is one dwarf yet in Moria who still draws breath!"

A wave of armor-clad Orcs charge towards the Fellowship, who engage them in battle
Frodo is separated from Merry and Pippin 
A Cave Troll seeks Frodo, who tries to evade its searches by hiding behind a pillar



Frodo begins to run but the troll blocks Frodo's path with its spear, throwing him back 
The troll takes aim and stabs Frodo in the chest
The Fellowship members finally manage to kill the troll and make their way to Frodo
Frodo groans, gasping for breath​
Sam: "He's alive!" 

Frodo: "I'm all right, I'm not hurt."

Aragorn: "You should be dead! That spear would have skewered a wild boar."

Gandalf: "I think there's more to this Hobbit than meets the eye."

Frodo reveals his Mithril shirt

​
Gimli: "Mithril! You are full of surprises, Master Baggins."

Orcs are heard in the distance​
Gandalf: "To the Bridge of Khazad-dûm!"

The Fellowship runs out the chamber into a hall of pillars The Fellowship is closely pursued by an army of Orcs. 
Other Orcs spring out from the floor or crawl, like spiders, from the ceiling and down the pillars
A fiery light appears at the end of a hall followed by a thunderous rumble. 
The Orcs flee in all directions​
Boromir: "What is this new devilry?"

Gandalf: "A Balrog - a demon of the ancient world."

The thing growls, still hidden around a corner of the vast hall, throwing fiery light on the pillars​
Gandalf: "This foe is beyond any of you. Run!"

The Fellowship enters a passageway and goes down a flight of steps​
Gandalf: "Lead them on, Aragorn! The bridge is near! Do as I say! Swords are no more use here!"

The Balrog rumbles again 
Foundations splinter and crumble, sending huge rocks tumbling into the depths​
Gandalf: "Over the bridge! Fly!"

The Fellowship flees
Gandalf does not follow, but turns, looking into the wall of fire
A great form of black shadow leaps through the flames, its eyes of white fire, great ash-black horns curling around a bull-like head
Gandalf turns to face the Balrog​
Gandalf: "You cannot pass! 
I am the servant of the Secret Fire, wielder of the Flame of Anor . . . 
The dark fire will not avail you! Flame of Udûn! 
Go back to the Shadow!"

The Balrog steps onto the bridge 
It brandishes a flaming whip
Gandalf raises his sword and staff together into the air​
Gandalf: "You - shall not - pass!"



The demon plunges backward into the chasm, still wielding its glowing whip
Gandalf, exhausted, leans on his staff and watches the Balrog fall 
He turns to follow the others
The flaming whip lashes up from the depths of the abyss and winds about Gandalf's ankle, dragging him over the edge
He clings onto the bridge but strains to keep his grip
Frodo rushes forward but Boromir restrains him

The wizard grasps the bridge, looking into Frodo's eyes
He stops struggling​
Gandalf: "Fly, you fools!"

Gandalf lets go of the stone and falls into the chasm, the light of the Balrog glimmering far below



* * * * * * * *​
Aragorn: "By nightfall these hills will be swarming with Orcs! 
We must reach the woods of Lothlórien. 
Come, Boromir, Legolas, Gimli, get them up."

Aragorn: "On your feet Sam. Frodo? Frodo!"



* * * * * * * *

The Fellowship jogs across a grassy field, halting under the leaves of a forest of tall trees

​
Gimli: "Stay close, young Hobbits! They say that a great sorceress lives in these woods, an Elf-witch, of terrible power. 
All who look upon her, fall under her spell and are never seen again."

Frodo, startled, looks around
in his mind he hears Galadriel speaking​
Galadriel: "Frodo, Your coming to us is as the footsteps of doom. You bring great evil here, Ring-bearer!"



* * * * * * * *​
Haldir: "Mae govannen, Legolas Thranduilion." 
(Welcome Legolas, son of Thranduil.)

Legolas: "Govannas vîn gwennen le, Haldir o Lórien." 
(Our Fellowship stands in your debt, Haldir of Lórien.)

Haldir: "A, Aragorn in Dúnedain istannen le ammen." 
(Oh, Aragorn of the Dúnedain, you are known to us.) 
You bring great evil with you. You can go no further."

Aragorn: "Andelu i ven." (The road is very dangerous.) "Frodo . . . "

* * * * * * * *​
Boromir: "Gandalf's death was not in vain, nor would he have you give up hope.
You carry a heavy burden, Frodo -- don't carry the weight of the dead."




* * * * * * * *​
Haldir: "You will follow me."



* * * * * * * * ​
Haldir: "Caras Galadhon. . .the heart of Elvendom on earth. 
Realm of the Lord Celeborn and of Galadriel, Lady of Light."



* * * * * * * * ​
Celeborn: "The Enemy knows you have entered here. What hope you had in secrecy is now gone. 
Eight there are here, yet nine there were, set out from Rivendell. Tell me, where is Gandalf?
I much desire to speak with him. 
I can no longer see him from afar."

​
Galadriel: "Gandalf the Grey did not pass the borders of this land. He has fallen into shadow."


​
Legolas: "He was taken by both Shadow and Flame: a Balrog of Morgoth. For we went needlessly into the net of Moria."

​
Galadriel: "Needless were none of the deeds of Gandalf in life. 
We do not yet know his whole purpose."

Galadriel: "Do not let the great emptiness of Khazad-dûm fill your heart, Gimli, son of Glóin.
For the world has grown full of peril. And in all lands, love is now mingled with grief."

​
Celeborn: "What now becomes of this Fellowship? 
Without Gandalf, hope is lost."

Galadriel: "The quest stands upon the edge of a knife. 
Stray but a little and it will fail to the ruin of all.
Yet hope remains while the company is true.
Do not let your hearts be troubled. 
Go now and rest for you are weary with sorrow and much toil. 
Tonight you will sleep in peace."

* * * * * * * *​
Galadriel: "Will you look into the mirror?"

​
Frodo: "What will I see?"

Galadriel: "Even the wisest cannot tell. For the mirror shows many things. 
Things that were, things that are, and some things that have not yet come to pass."


​
Galadriel: "I know what it is you saw, for it is also in my mind." 
"It is what will come to pass if you should fail. 
The Fellowship is breaking: it is already begun. 
He will try to take the Ring. 
You know of whom I speak. 
One by one, it will destroy them all."

Frodo: "I cannot do this alone."

Galadriel: "You are a Ring bearer, Frodo. To bear a Ring of power is to be alone. 
This task was appointed to you, and if you do not find a way, no one will."

Frodo: "Then I know what I must do. 
It's just -- I'm afraid to do it."

Galadriel: "Even the smallest person can change the course of the future."



* * * * * * * *​
Saruman: "Do you know how the Orcs first came into being? 
They were Elves once, taken by the dark powers. 
Tortured and mutilated a ruined and terrible form of life. 
And now&#8230; perfected: my fighting Uruk-hai. Whom do you serve?"

​
Orc: "Saruman!"

Saruman: "Hunt them down! Do not stop until they are found. 
You do not know pain, you do not know fear.
One of the Halflings carries something of great value. 
Bring them to me alive, and unspoiled. Kill the others!"

* * * * * * * *​
Celeborn: "Every league you travel south, the danger will increase. 
Mordor Orcs now hold the eastern shore of the Anduin."

​
Celeborn: "Nor will you find safety on the western bank. 
Strange creatures bearing the mark of the White Hand have been seen on our borders. 
Seldom do Orcs journey in the open, under the sun, yet these have done so!
By river you have the chance of outrunning the enemy to the Falls of Rauros."




* * * * * * * *
Darkness falls. The Fellowship rests on a small island.​
Boromir: "Minas Tirith is the safer road. You know it. 
From there we can regroup -- strike out for Mordor from a place of strength."

Aragorn: "There is no strength in Gondor that can avail us."

Boromir: "You were quick enough to trust the Elves. Have you so little faith in your own people?"
"Yes, there is weakness. There is frailty. 
But there is courage also, and honor to be found in Men. 
But you will not see that. You are afraid! All your life, you have hidden in the shadows! 
Scared of who you are, of what you are." 

Aragorn: "I will not lead the Ring within a hundred leagues of your city!"

* * * * * * * *​
Aragorn: "The Argonath! Long have I desired to look upon the kings of old. My kin."



* * * * * * * *

Voices: "Et Eärello Endorenna utúlien. Sinome maruvan ar Hildinyar tenn' Ambar-metta!'" 
(Out of the Great Sea to Middle-Earth I am come. 
In this place I will abide, and my heirs, unto the ending of the world!)​
Aragorn: "We cross the lake at nightfall. Hide the boats and continue on foot. 
We approach Mordor from the north.

Gimli: "Oh, yes?! It's just a simple matter of finding our way through Emyn Muil? 
An impassable labyrinth of razor sharp rocks! 
And after that, it gets even better!"

Aragorn: "Orcs patrol the eastern shore. We must wait for cover of darkness."

Legolas: "It is not the eastern shore that worries me. 
A shadow and a threat has been growing in my mind.
Something draws near-- I can feel it."



* * * * * * * *

Frodo wanders into the forest​
Boromir: "None of us should wander alone, you least of all. 
So much depends on you, Frodo
I know why you seek solitude. You suffer. 
I see it day by day. You sure you do not suffer needlessly? 
There are other ways, Frodo, other paths that we might take."

Frodo: "I know what you would say. 
And it would seem like wisdom but for the warning in my heart."

Boromir: "Warning? Against what? 
We're all afraid, Frodo. 
But to let that fear drive us to destroy what hope we have -- don't you see, that is madness?"
"I ask only for the strength to defend my people! 
If you would but lend me the Ring"

Frodo: "No."

Boromir: "Why do you recoil? I am no thief."

Frodo: "You are not yourself!"

​
Boromir: "What chance do you think you have? 
They will find you! 
They will take the Ring and you will beg for death before the end!"
It is not yours, save by unhappy chance. 
It could have been mine!" 
"It should be mine! Give it to me! Give me the Ring!"

Frodo slips the Ring on and disappears
He kicks Boromir and runs away​
Boromir: "I see your mind. You will take the Ring to Sauron! You will betray us! You'll go to your death and the death of us all! Curse you! Curse you! And all the halflings!"

The madness of the Ring leaves him and he comes to his senses​
Boromir: "Frodo?&#8230; Frodo?&#8230; what have I done?&#8230; please&#8230; Frodo!"
"Frodo, I'm sorry! Frodo!"

* * * * * * * *​Aragorn: "Frodo?"

Frodo: The ring's madness has taken Boromir."

Aragorn: "Where is the Ring?"

Frodo: "Stay away!"

Aragorn: "Frodo! I swore to protect you!"

Frodo: "Can you protect me from yourself?! Would you destroy it?"

Aragorn: "I would have gone with you to the end, into the very fires of Mordor."

Frodo: "I know. 
Look after the others, especially Sam. 
He will not understand."

​

Aragorn: "Go, Frodo. Run. Run!"

* * * * * * * *

A troop of Uruk-hai advance toward Aragorn
Battle ensues between the Uruk-hai and the Fellowship.
Merry and Pippen distract some of the Uruk-hai
so Frodo can escape



Boromir fights bravely but is hit with two arrows shot by the Uruk-hai leader.
Aragorn kills the Orc and races to Boromir​
Boromir: "They took the little ones."

Aragorn: "Be still."

Boromir: "Frodo! Where is Frodo?"

Aragorn: "I let Frodo go."

Boromir: "Then you did what I could not. 
I tried to take the Ring from him."

Aragorn: "The Ring is beyond our reach now."

Boromir: "Forgive me. I did not see it. I have failed you all."

​
Aragorn: "No, Boromir, you fought bravely! You have kept your honor."

Boromir: "Leave it! It is over. 
The world of men will fall, and all will come to darkness&#8230; and my city to ruin."

Aragorn: "I do not know what strength is in my blood, but I swear to you I will not let the White City fall -- nor our people fail!"

Boromir: "Our people? Our people. 
I would have followed you my Brother, my Captain, my King!"

Boromir dies​
Aragorn: "Be at peace, son of Gondor.
They will look for his coming from the White Tower. 
But he will not return."

Frodo pushes a boat into the river and jumps in
Sam emerges from the woods, and runs after him​
Sam: "Frodo, no! Frodo! Mister Frodo!"

Frodo continues to paddle 
Sam runs into the river after him​
Frodo: "Go back, Sam! I'm going to Mordor alone."

Sam: "Of course you are, and I'm coming with you!"

Frodo: "You can't swim! Sam!" 

Sam struggles to swim then sinks into the water​
Frodo: "Sam!"

Frodo pulls him out of the water and up into the boat​
Sam: "I made a promise, Mister Frodo. A promise! 'Don't you leave him Samwise Gamgee.' And I don't mean to! I don't mean to."

Frodo: "Oh, Sam Come on."



* * * * * * * *

Boromir is laid to rest in one of the boats
The boat slips over the falls of Rauros​
Legolas: "Hurry! Frodo and Sam have reached the eastern shore. You mean not to follow them?"


Aragorn: "Frodo's fate is no longer in our hands."

Gimli: "Then it has all been in vain! The Fellowship has failed."


Aragorn: "Not if we hold true to each other. 
We will not abandon Merry and Pippin to torment and death. Not while we have strength left.
Leave all that can be spared behind. 
We travel light. Let us hunt some Orc!"

Aragorn runs into the woods, followed by Gimli and Legolas

* * * * * * * *

Frodo and Sam stand upon a hill​
Frodo: "Mordor. I hope the others find a safer route."

Sam: "Strider will look after them."

Frodo: "I don't suppose we'll ever see them again."

Sam: "We may yet, Mister Frodo. We may."

Frodo: "Sam, I'm glad you're with me."

The two hobbits begin their trek towards Mordor



* * * * * * * *

The End

* * * * * * * *​
​​*​​


----------

